# New Plants - Now what?



## tonytwist (Feb 12, 2015)

Just picked up some of the following from a member on this board: minuta, needle leaf and philliphine fern, crypt parva, riccia, umbrosum monte carlo, pinnifidia penny wort.

Any advice on how and where in my 10g aquarium to plant these and where I can find the anchors that come with plants you buy from the pet store?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

1) before picking up a plants, Or fish, or shrimps, or snail, research them, their requirements and care, as to be well prepared and avoid mishaps. 

2) some pet stores, sell lava rocks (light weight and red in color), or other rocks,mas well as driftwood. Once you clean them with water, you can use them to plant the plants that don't need soil to grow, such at Anubias, and Java Ferns. You will it simple sowing lines to attack them, or fishing lines (you can experiment with both to see which you prefer, as they both have their plus and minuses). If the tank the seller has no fish or at least sick ones, serious cleaning may not be required, otherwise, there are some more serious cleaning possible, and / or quarantining, ie putting them in a tank with no fish for 2 weeks to be sure (you would do the same with new fish....)

3) ask the seller his recommendation, maybe a pic of his tanks, on placement of plants, and experiment a bit. Some sites may help in this too by stating foreground (in front), mid ground, or background, depending how they grow and in what and depending on light condition.

Have fun with the new plants...


----------

